

What Recruiters Say vs. What They Mean - podbaydoors
http://blog.entelo.com/what-recruiters-say-vs-what-they-mean

======
dimino
I once got an email from a recruiter who claimed to be "impressed with my
GitHub contributions".

My GitHub account is empty, and has literally never committed any code.

